# Step-on's and Boots are In Bring on the Snow!



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

let us know how it goes...….


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

Just finished up day 1 on Ion Step Ons. Fuck this boot, there's literally a bolt extruding from the shell into the liner into my heel. Has anyone else experienced excruciating heel pain? Everytime I make a toeside carve it feel like getting stabbed in the Achilles arch. Besides the heel pain, there not terrible. They feel sketchy AF at high speeds, but they're super responsive. idk how to explain it the leverage at speed just feels squirrely.

Pics for reference.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Are those photons? WTH is a bolt doing there?


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

Jkb818 said:


> Are those photons? WTH is a bolt doing there?


They're Ions, but its the bolt that's molded into the heel that attaches to the binding.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Seems like a pretty important thing to cover with thick padding


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

Anyone else have a negative experience with step ons? Anyone at all? After riding I listened to BA's review of the step on from 2018. I gotta say his review is spot on. I'm anxious to hear from other people who actually ride hard and what their experience was. For reference, Burton is having me send the boots into warranty.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

coloradodirtbag said:


> Just finished up day 1 on Ion Step Ons. Fuck this boot, there's literally a bolt extruding from the shell into the liner into my heel. Has anyone else experienced excruciating heel pain? Everytime I make a toeside carve it feel like getting stabbed in the Achilles arch. Besides the heel pain, there not terrible. They feel sketchy AF at high speeds, but they're super responsive. idk how to explain it the leverage at speed just feels squirrely.
> 
> Pics for reference.
> View attachment 151059
> View attachment 151060


I checked with mine, and i dont see the bolt back there pushing through, nor can i feel it. I would call burton
for warranry replacement


----------



## Gregg LaPointe (Dec 25, 2016)

Jkb818 said:


> Are those photons? WTH is a bolt doing there?


better off with too of the line traditional bindings and boots. Step ons with never become popular


----------



## fazy (Feb 3, 2017)

Yeah I think you got a boot with some workman issues. I'm sure burton will take care of you. 

On the other hand I have been riding the step ons for a season and a half now. Over all I like them. I like how responsive they are, how quickly they initiate turns, and now I can get more power out of the board so my olies are higher. I also like the convenience, especially if your at Mountain that has a lot of traversing. Save so much energy. Can pop in and out once you have good muscle memory. One con though is on rough landings you do feel more of the impact. Since your locked in the shock travels up through your foot easier. So basically less shock absorption. Another con for me personally is that I think I'm one of those guys that feet don't really fit well in burton boots. That's a personal issue though. I have gotten to over 50 mph on them and have felt 100% confident. Lastly I always pull up my pants when I go to lock in so the rear cleat doesn't get caught with the pants. 

That's my take on them. Really love them


----------



## Gregg LaPointe (Dec 25, 2016)

As long as you happy. I would steer away personally.


----------



## fazy (Feb 3, 2017)

Have you at least demoed them to give them a fair shot? I totally agree they are not for everyone, but they are for me. It also seems like a lot of other people are into then as well since they sell out each season.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

got an early christmas present and a long enough cold stint for local mountains to make enough to open with a few white ribbons of death. first impressions, early in the day i was not super coordinated and it took me a few trys to get rear foot locked into binding i was having a hard time figuring angle. once down the run, i also had som issues releasing rear foot out. i found that i had a hard time reaching the release and was awkward removing boot. disclaimer on this is that i gained a bit of a belly in the off season, and also have had 4 knee surgeries 2 on each knee so my mobility/flexibility is limited. I also wish that they would put release lever a bit more forward, or at both sides of binding, as i ride goofy and am right handed, which made the grab for the lever a bit harder.
As the day went on I got better and clicking, in and out, but still felt awkward. also it was easier when I took off my pads, as i was able to bend a bit better. for first day out. I give this system a 7 out of 10, and my flexibility/coordination a 2 out of 10.
Conditions were icy , man made with lots of death cookies


----------



## fazy (Feb 3, 2017)

Where did you ride


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

fazy said:


> Where did you ride


Blue mountain in PA


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

Burton sent me a replacement pair that I was able to test out yesterday at copper. No heel pain! These baby’s rip, I didn’t experience any issues or notice a lack of performance.

stepping in is awkward and takes time to get use to. Best way to do it seems to be just slam you foot in as you’re going down. If you stop it’s a pain in the ass.

still unsure if I’ll fully commit to the system. I need a few more days to compare. One advantage for me is zero foot pain. I always find myself over tightening straps to compensate for response.


----------



## fazy (Feb 3, 2017)

coloradodirtbag said:


> Burton sent me a replacement pair that I was able to test out yesterday at copper. No heel pain! These baby’s rip, I didn’t experience any issues or notice a lack of performance.
> 
> stepping in is awkward and takes time to get use to. Best way to do it seems to be just slam you foot in as you’re going down. If you stop it’s a pain in the ass.
> 
> still unsure if I’ll fully commit to the system. I need a few more days to compare. One advantage for me is zero foot pain. I always find myself over tightening straps to compensate for response.


cool to hear that. Sometimes when I get the half lock in I do an olie and land hard to lock in or just jump and stomp down.
Of you get some muscle memory on stepping in it becomes second nature.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Finally had the chance to ride my step-on boots and binding yesterday. The first two runs clicking in and releasing after each run was weird but i got used to them and rode all day. Toe side turn response was quick it sure took me by suprise. The second click on the heel(back foot) was hard for me to hear or know if i did it but i just stomp a bit and lift up my heel and just feel for it. The clicking part on the toeside i do hear, but since i know about them from other reviews it did not bother me at all. I felt secured on this binding even when i had my first crash of the day, The only issue i had (but i believe it's on me) was i had a hard time releasing my boot from the binding when i was done riding. I think i was just tired and not thinking what i was doing. Overall,i'm sold on this and glad that i purchased them.


----------



## fazy (Feb 3, 2017)

You kinda have to "twist" your foot out of them. That has a bit of a learning curve too


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

fazy said:


> You kinda have to "twist" your foot out of them. That has a bit of a learning curve too


Yeah, i was fine during the day on releasing from the binding but it was the end of the last run and i was just so tired and cramping up that once i lift my heel up thinking it's out, i would stand up and try to twist but my heel would just drop right back in i was just so impatient trying to step out. I need to drink more water.


----------



## fazy (Feb 3, 2017)

t21 said:


> Yeah, i was fine during the day on releasing from the binding but it was the end of the last run and i was just so tired and cramping up that once i lift my heel up thinking it's out, i would stand up and try to twist but my heel would just drop right back in i was just so impatient trying to step out. I need to drink more water.


Early season. All good drink up!


----------



## wolffer (Nov 26, 2019)

I have high arches and after 20+ yrs of dealing with the numb feet after 2+ hours...I'm wondering if step in systems would minimize that pressure across my extremely high arch bone? Any experience from high arch peeps would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Have any of you tried getting in and out of these bindings in deep snow?


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

I have a high instep, step ons work good so far. A lot of my pain came from over tightening straps to compensate for response. Straps = No circulation for me so I prefer step ons. Haven't ridden in deep snow yet, but I'd imagine getting in is very similar to getting into strap bindings in pow. Releasing does take a while to get use to as you have to twist your foot to disengage.


----------



## fazy (Feb 3, 2017)

Jkb818 said:


> Have any of you tried getting in and out of these bindings in deep snow?


A friend did but I haven’t personally. He did mention it was a bit harder to get them locked in since the snow was so soft. I personally can’t comment though. I can see getting the secondary lock being a bit tough in deep snow.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

i agree takes a while, my only addition i would make to the bindings is to have the release lever on both sides of binding. I ride goofy and am right handed, so grabbing the lever is awkward with my limited mobility. I called burton and suggested that as a future tweak.


----------



## TheSalamander (Mar 11, 2019)

I've just completed my first 3 days with Swath Step Ons. I'm a skier that has migrated to snowboarding and would rate myself as a beginner with 4 days at the end of last season on rental gear and 3 days so far this season in the Swath Step Ons and GNU Carbon Credit. I really like the set up and stepping on and being ready within moments from getting off the chair lift is great. I am 46 years old, fit but looking for more convenience than I found with traditional bindings.

in most situations I found stepping on very easy and didn’t even worry about ensuring the second heel click was fully in as I just did a little jump when starting to ensure it was fully seated. I'm lucky enough that I had no hot spots with the boots and could wear them all day without issues. Last season I lost my big toe nail on my front foot as my rental boots broke a lace and the replacements were too big, no concerns on that this year.

the few times I had to step on while seated on a steeper incline it was a little more difficult but not too much so and it is easy enough to get them properly seated as soon as you get up. I am on the east coast so the conditions are more icy and groomed runs with little real powder. 

The only aspect I am still working on is twisting my foot when getting out of the bindings. From my perspective the Step Ons are awesome, but appreciate they are not going to be for everyone in terms of the feel or the boots that are available. I had to bend over or sit down far less which is exactly why I bought them.


----------



## UncleHulka (Mar 6, 2019)

larrytbull said:


> i agree takes a while, my only addition i would make to the bindings is to have the release lever on both sides of binding. I ride goofy and am right handed, so grabbing the lever is awkward with my limited mobility. I called burton and suggested that as a future tweak.


You can swap the levers to the inside. First thing I did. The lower portion/locking mechanism is separate to the highback, and can be swapped to the other binding. Levers now on inside, easier to reach.


----------



## Old-Boarder (Nov 28, 2019)

wolffer said:


> I have high arches and after 20+ yrs of dealing with the numb feet after 2+ hours...I'm wondering if step in systems would minimize that pressure across my extremely high arch bone? Any experience from high arch peeps would be greatly appreciated.


I have no experience with these new step on's but I am a fellow high arch guy (sucks huh) so just wanted to say hello. been fightin it in ski/board equipment as long as I can remember.
Went to buy a pair of new boots today. They were tight all over but I especially felt it on my arch. Bummer, cause it was a great deal and I really wanted those boots.


----------



## fazy (Feb 3, 2017)

UncleHulka said:


> You can swap the levers to the inside. First thing I did. The lower portion/locking mechanism is separate to the highback, and can be swapped to the other binding. Levers now on inside, easier to reach.


That’s good to know! Though for me I’m ok with the way they are. I will also share that with others in case it helps them out.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

fazy said:


> That’s good to know! Though for me I’m ok with the way they are. I will also share that with others in case it helps them out.


can you post a picture


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

UncleHulka said:


> You can swap the levers to the inside. First thing I did. The lower portion/locking mechanism is separate to the highback, and can be swapped to the other binding. Levers now on inside, easier to reach.


can you post a picture


----------



## UncleHulka (Mar 6, 2019)

larrytbull said:


> can you post a picture


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

wow,that's brilliant. I might have to do that since it seems a lot easier to reach down with your opposite hand and pull the lever. The only issue i had with the step on is my boots. I developed a morton neuroma on my right foot. My foot width according to wiredsports scale is i'm about a centimeter to a wide foot. I bougth the Photon boots size 9.5 regular width to try out(i normally wear size 9). I had to return them after 3 tries and ordered size 9 wide.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

UncleHulka said:


> View attachment 151561
> View attachment 151562





UncleHulka said:


> View attachment 151561
> View attachment 151562


Unkle Hulka thats pure genius and so simple, took me only 5 minutes to do.
can't wait for rain to stop so I can go out to the local hill and try this out


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Same here,so much easier to reach and release my boots now. I'm testing this tomorrow on the mountain. Thanks again UnkleHulka!


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Got a chance to ride the bindings today, with the UncleHulka modifications, Wow what a difference, such a simple tweak, and I am starting to love Step-ons, still a little awkward in and out, but getting easier every ride.
I even showed another older guy on the hill, the mod, as he had same issue as i did.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

i had the same experience as you do,it is much easier to release from the binding. I'm so glad that i did purchased this binding. Larrytbull,do you get the clicking sound on your toe cleats ? i do have on mine and so is that young kid i talked to today,though both of us agreed that it's no big deal and you just get used to it.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

t21, I dont really ride that fast, so far I havent gotten the clicking noise,


----------



## fazy (Feb 3, 2017)

It's more prominent in the Version one.


----------



## UncleHulka (Mar 6, 2019)

larrytbull said:


> Got a chance to ride the bindings today, with the UncleHulka modifications, Wow what a difference, such a simple tweak, and I am starting to love Step-ons, still a little awkward in and out, but getting easier every ride.
> I even showed another older guy on the hill, the mod, as he had same issue as i did.


Glad it's working out. A simple change, but makes things that bit easier.


----------



## Olivetta (Dec 27, 2019)

hi I am just bring my STEP ON ION and I am so curios to try it

unfortunatly actulay there is no snow in my place 

I am weiting for gennuary


----------



## TheSalamander (Mar 11, 2019)

Changed my Step On binding forward lean to the maximum today and really felt the difference. While my legs are a bit more tired, I found heel side turns so much easier. Seeing a few other Step On users at Beech Mountain, NC and everyone I spoke to was positive in them. Also a few traditional bindings users enquiring about how I found them.


----------



## Olivetta (Dec 27, 2019)

Are you speaking about charge the spoiler?

I know that with a maximum charger there could be some issue with the second click

is it real or not?


----------



## TheSalamander (Mar 11, 2019)

If you adjust the forward lean of the high backs then you will also likely need to move the foot bed forward by 0.5 boot size. E.g. I wear boot size 9.0, but when I adjust the forward lean of the high backs to maximum I also need to adjust the food bed to click in on size 9.5 rather than 9.0.

With these adjustments I have no issues with getting the second click.


----------



## Olivetta (Dec 27, 2019)

wellll.......that it could be a problem

i have the size 8 US and my bindings are S

that it minds that i can not go forward with the pad because they are just on the maximum 

by the way did you notice difference moving the pad forward and back?


----------



## TheSalamander (Mar 11, 2019)

I’ve not tried full forward lean of high backs without moving the foot bed forward. You may be ok if you just do a small jump to push the heel in. Something to try.


----------



## Olivetta (Dec 27, 2019)

Thanks 

I hope to try it soon


----------



## Olivetta (Dec 27, 2019)

An other stupid question

do you think that it could be better switch the level inside right now like I have to do or maybe I can try it before for understand if for I prefer outside or inside


----------



## Olivetta (Dec 27, 2019)

By the way I charge all spoiler too 
and in static way on the carpet of my home it Seems that the double click it is working

We will see what it will be happening on the track


----------



## TheSalamander (Mar 11, 2019)

Olivetta said:


> An other stupid question
> 
> do you think that it could be better switch the level inside right now like I have to do or maybe I can try it before for understand if for I prefer outside or inside


Why change it unless you feel it will be better for you. Without moving it just see whether it feels better to reach down on the outside of the binding or the inside. Unless you feel from trying this that inside the binding is much better I would just leave it as is.


----------



## RMx400 (Jun 27, 2018)

coloradodirtbag said:


> Burton sent me a replacement pair that I was able to test out yesterday at copper. No heel pain! These baby’s rip, I didn’t experience any issues or notice a lack of performance.
> 
> stepping in is awkward and takes time to get use to. Best way to do it seems to be just slam you foot in as you’re going down. If you stop it’s a pain in the ass.
> 
> still unsure if I’ll fully commit to the system. I need a few more days to compare. One advantage for me is zero foot pain. I always find myself over tightening straps to compensate for response.


I think i have the same issue, i always have foot pain when im riding but never when im hiking. I think it has something to do with my foot anatomy and the straps pressing on my veins. What kind of foot do you have? Mine are small but wide (width E) but im REALLY looking into getting step-ons this season to remove the need for anything to go over my fore foot hopefully relieving the pain ive been experiencing the past 3 years.


----------

